# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  دریافت داده های SQL در محیط apk

## reza.b6

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر 
یه سایت دارم که میخوام داده های SQL در برنامه apk دریافت کنم و نشون بدم
کسی میدونه از په راهی باید اقدام کنم ؟
سایت پایین میزارم یه سری قیمت در پایگاه داده ذخیره میشود؟
http://www.fooladiranian.com/

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در سایت تان می بایست یک وب سرویس تعبیه کنید و در برنامه موبایل آن وب سرویس را جهت دریافت داده ها فرخوانی کنید.

----------

